# Groundwork/exercises for Respect.



## Ziggy_ (10 November 2009)

As title.

I've always had problems with my mare having a tendency to get bargy and rude and regularly have to remind her of her manners. It tends to be little things but if she gets away with the little things they turn into big things! She is basically just a p*ss-taker and very quick to take advantage.

I've recently moved yards and she's gone from being turned out with a herd and bullied by several others, to being turned out with one little old arab mare who she is 'the boss' of. And now I'm finding that because there are no longer other horses keeping her in line in the field, she's trying it on more with me. I'm happy with the turnout arrangement and certainly not about to change it, had too many injuries before.

I'm getting a little fed up TBH, every day I try to put her in her place and the next day she's back to her old tricks again. I don't let her get away with things and I do the usual, leading work and backing her out of my space etc, but I'm wondering if anyone has any ideas for other groundwork exercises we could do to reinforce that I am supposed to be in charge. Any ideas?


----------



## NeedNewHorse (10 November 2009)

I would really recommend getting Richards Maxwells books out. They are fantastic for just this thing, It is natural horsemanship but not for one moment would you think it reading the books. They are just common sense and he events etc


----------



## Rainbow123 (10 November 2009)

ive had exactly the same problem with my mare after a recent yard move to a yard she isnt happy at. I have been doing more lunging and parelli work, if she takes one step ahead i make her go back 4! but like u say every day becomes a bit much


----------



## Chico Mio (10 November 2009)

Never had a problem with FB, but Ari has gone from being bullied by the mare he lived with previously, to being boss boy in our paddock.  Tries it on occasionally with me and OH, but is usually OK.

I am doing some of this stuff with him:

http://www.seraonline.org/Training/

Just look for the numbers on the pdfs - they all run in order.


----------



## Archie07 (10 November 2009)

Kelly Marks book Perfect Manners is excellent, worth a read in your situation.


----------



## Whizzon (10 November 2009)

Firstly I think it isnt about respect - it about obedience to a given signal - time and time again.  I really dont think horses understand the concept of respect (not like we do)it might be better to think of her as being 'obedient to the signal - as in a conditioned response to the cue.

Often this 'pushy' problem is because we are inconsistent in our handling on the basic commands. and of course she is unsettled with her new home.

If you can spend time on a ground training session try to get go , stop/ Park and back up... TO THE LIGHTEST CUE then you should have her sorted.

like this:-

If she gets strong and pushes through then you must push back but the very instant she makes the attempt to do the right movement RELEASE!!!  the worst thing is to train a horse to back up for example and then when it steps back we dont release and instead ask for 4 - or more steps! (to drive home the point) that doesnt work for the way horses learn which by and large is simple...pressure and release pressure to get the right response, release for reward the instant they offer it... then build on what you want... in... little... steps

hope that helps!


----------



## Chico Mio (10 November 2009)

wizz_on_Ted - that's basically what the stuff on my link is about, cueing required behaviour using pressure and release techniques. It goes into pretty straight foward exercises in about part 2, as I remember.


----------



## Ziggy_ (10 November 2009)

Just been having a read of that link, it is the sort of thing I was after and hopefully I will try some of it out, so ta for that  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thanks to those who recommended books, any particular one of richard maxwell's? (confess to being completely ignorant and knowing NOTHING about him  
	
	
		
		
	


	




)

whizz_on_ted, see this is my problem. I have done the leading work etc, I can get go, stop and back up to a light cue.... but thats as far as it goes. If I decide to do some groundwork within a minute she's paying attention and moving her feet where I want them. Then next morning, wham, everything is forgotten and she swings her bum into me when grooming and headbutts me when I take her headcollar off. Obviously I do try to be consistent with correcting her, but I must be going wrong somewhere.

Reading through the different pages of that link it seems to cover lots of different commands/cues/situations so hopefully I can go further than the basic go, stop, back up...


----------



## ISHmad (10 November 2009)

I agree with Nicola, the Perfect Manners and Perfect Partners books are very good.


----------



## beckieswann (10 November 2009)

hugely recommend Emma Letherbridge - Knowing your horse. Absolutely fantastic! Gives a lot of examples, case studies and exercises.


----------



## ironhorse (10 November 2009)

My mare is very dominant and will constantly try it on, in hand and under saddle. 
The back up can actually be used as a correction in itself, so if she barges in the stable, send her backwards. If she swings her hip on you, push her away.
Unfortunately some horses willl just try to assert themselves constantly and you have to remin them who is herd boss


----------

